# Happy Birthday Geo



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Geo!

Thank you for all the help you provide on the forum.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday, Geo!!


----------



## ericrm (Oct 4, 2013)

happy birth day Geo, may you collect a lot of gold this years


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sir.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Oct 4, 2013)

Have a good one!

Derek


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Geo! Thank You for all the help that you've given to me and to the forum. John. 8)


----------



## JHS (Oct 4, 2013)

May this be the best birthday you ever had.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 4, 2013)

Time is the biggest punisher of mankind. We begin as a young lad full of energy and eagerness to find ones self. Time begins chipping away at your youth like a miner blinded by riches. We begin to see the world and our part in it. Year by passing year, time chips away and we become the person time has sculptured of us. Another mile stone we come to and reflect on the hole we've dug out for life. Still wondering and dreaming of the riches we seak.

Hopefully you have found that it is not the riches but the dirt we've moved is what our lives are.

Reflect on this mile stone and enjoy the path you have taken and hope you find the happyness you seek.

B.S.
... Happy Day of a new beginning...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Geo


----------



## rusty (Oct 4, 2013)

Best wishes on your birthday Geo

rusty


----------



## nickvc (Oct 4, 2013)

Many happy returns Geo hope you have a great birthday


----------



## AndyWilliams (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for all the help you provide on this forum!


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday !

Ovidiu


----------



## mjgraham (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jmdlcar (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday, Geo and many more.


----------



## pattt (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Geo,

and thank you for sharing your knowledge here, have a nice day !!

Pat


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 4, 2013)

Enjoy your special day Geo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday brother !!!!


----------



## Geo (Oct 4, 2013)

thank you all for the very warm birthday wishes, it really means a lot to me. you guys have become a part of my extended family and i appreciate all of you putting up with me for this long.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Geo!

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday, dude!
Sorry to be late to the party, but my computer was giving me fits, so my time was being heavily dominated. 

Harold


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GEO! 8) 

Phil


----------



## butcher (Oct 4, 2013)

With age comes more wisdom Happy birthday Geo, I'd say you are more wiser.


----------



## Geo (Oct 5, 2013)

thank you all again for the birthday wishes. it really means a lot to me coming from so many knowledgeable individuals.


----------



## glondor (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Geo. Best wished on a great day.


----------



## joem (Oct 5, 2013)

happy golden day to you GEo


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Geo!! Happy Happy Birthday bud.

Deano


----------



## Shaul (Oct 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Geo.


Shaul


----------

